# SpaceCase 2010 Indoors



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2010)

*SPACECASE - Frosty pheno female Stoneybud x Space Queen male.*

I have just placed 4 of these ladies in my DWC buckets and in the  flower room.

The *SpaceCases* are on the launch pad and a waiting lift off.

Will run lights 24/7 till a good amount of roots reach the rez then will be switching to 12/12. Hopefully this will be only a week of 24/7.

Nutes are at 4 micro,8 grow, 2 bloom @ ml/gal
additives: Diamond Nectar 2 ml/gal

Stay tuned, :bong: :ciao:


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey pc, mind if i sit in on this and:watchplant: ?  wut brand of nutes are you using, and wut type of light? i might sound kinda dumb, but wut is a spacecase? GOOD LUCK AND GREEN MOJO


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2010)

*4EVR420* Thanks for stopping by:ciao: and you are more than welcome to sit by and watch and ask questions and offer suggestions:aok:

 I am using_ General Hydroponics Flora Series 3 part_
At the moment I have a 400 watt mh and a 600 watt lumatek ballast with a conversion bulb. Once I flip to 12/12 I will remove the 400 and replace it with my other 600 watt lumatek ballast and both will then have hps bulbs in them when in 12/12.



> but wut is a spacecase






> SPACECASE - Frosty pheno female Stoneybud x Space Queen male.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck on the SpaceCase.  I'll be watching.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

Green Mojo  to help them Grow


----------



## ishnish (Jan 12, 2010)

hey duck!  :ciao:
i'm pulling up a chair..  :watchplant:
im gonna be starting a new DWC in a month or so here after i do some sex'n with some bagseed..
Where'd ya get them nifty buckets at?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds great pcduck, can't wait to see the progress!!


----------



## warfish (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm excited to catch your journal from the beginning on this one   Hope you dont mind if I follow along


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by everyone:ciao:

I have been top watering the girls a bit, so that they know where down is/and water. Now in 1 1/2 days roots have reached the nute level in 3 out of 4  of the SpaceCases I think I should have checked sooner for roots since some of the roots are quite extensive already.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like a winner...mind if I watch...maybe I'll learn something...I don't know hydro! spacecase...is that something from subcool...or is it one of the clone only strains out west that he used to cross into?  I know I've heard of it, just not sure of the background.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 14, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> spacecase...is that something from subcool...


Space Queen is Subcool's for sure.  Stoneybud is a WW x NB cross from another "well known" source.  Should turn out some nice buds.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 15, 2010)

PC, i am curious, when do you start with the nutes? i have a dwc i just started and have small roots coming through the net pots, they are 10 days old. i think that last time i started with the nutes to soon, maybe not idk?    
thanx 4 the help!


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Sitting in on this one duck! Gonna pull up a piece of carpet and a bong!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

*PuffinNugs* Those are 6" net pots, I made the lids myself :aok:

*4EVR420* My buckets are nuted when I place the plants in them. If my dwc is running, it has nutes in it.

You are correct *Pot Belly* I just hope my buds look half as good


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 15, 2010)

PC, thanx man, i guess i will start my nutes today. do ya think 1/4 strength would be ok?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

That is the best place to start :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2010)

SpaceCase update:

Here are some pics of the roots and then the plant the roots belong to.

As you can see good roots makes for good looking plants.

I have no idea why 2 of them are going crazy and 2 of them are a bit slow

Gonna try flip flopping them and see if that may help.


----------



## warfish (Jan 17, 2010)

wow, a couple of those already have massive root structures!  I'm sure the other 2 will catch up, hehe   There looking great!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 18, 2010)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Space Queen is Subcool's for sure. Stoneybud is a WW x NB cross from another "well known" source. Should turn out some nice buds.


 
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2010)

I have just turned off the lights and they are on 12/12

feed ratio: Micro     6ml/gal
               Grow     6ml/gal
               Bloom    6ml/gal
               Dia.Nec. 2ml/gal

I was late in changing to a bloom formula, but will be slowing adding my bloom formula. 
2 of them are still a bit behind but hopefully they will catch up.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 26, 2010)

cutting back on the lights is my favorite part lol.


----------



## warfish (Jan 26, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> cutting back on the lights is my favorite part lol.


 
For some reason I was a nervous wreck the day I set my main room to 12/12, lol 

Things are looking good, pcduck!  Cant wait to see the buds start forming soon


----------



## ishnish (Jan 28, 2010)

Look'n good Duck! :aok:
can't wait to see your nugs!
MOJO!!


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 28, 2010)

pc looking great man, mojo commin at cha.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 28, 2010)

wow those really exploded.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 29, 2010)

hey now Duck. looks good bro. what was going on with them on the 17th pics? were they in the transplant shock that long? well, they came out flying now.:hubba: ...

later man...Irish...


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking good duck! Now let's see how she flowers!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Irish* No transplant shock, but the one was root bound pretty good and she had to sort out her roots before she took off. Plus I am a day or two late posting the pics.

Thanks for stopping by and checking out the duck's nest *Puff Monkey, warfish, ishnish, loolagigi, GrowDude, Irish,* and *the chef*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Just planted the seeds of _Barney Farms_ *Violator Kush* and _K.C. Brains_ *Mango*.

These will be later journals or at least I hope to get a female worthy of a journal.:laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

Green Female making Mojo for the new seeds


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh duck..Gonna drop the mindbender as soon as i got room!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

SpaceCase update:

Not much have been happening, just growing.
Have all plants now on bloom nutes. 
6ml/gal micro
12ml/gal bloom
2ml/gal cal/mag
2ml/gal Dia.Nectar


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good mornin PC, I just read thru your recent updates and it looks like all is well.  The V.K. and mango look like some nice strains. i was considerin the mango awhile back, all the reviews looked good. i will be lookin 4ward to seeing that grow as well. G.L. and LOTS OF MOJO for the flowerin ladies!!:watchplant:


----------



## zipflip (Feb 1, 2010)

:watchplant: :aok:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

very cool duckman...funny the difference between the plants.. cannot wait to see the buds


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Just changed out the buckets. 
Buds are starting to form up nicely.
Not showing as much stretch as the Bubba/Kush.
But still Got some leaf bleaching from having my light to close 
This weeks recipe: 7ml/gal micro
                         14ml/gal bloom
                          2ml/gal calmag




Will add some pics tomorrow


----------



## zipflip (Feb 9, 2010)

ur goin the lucas route here , no?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi ya Zip :ciao:

I use the Lucas formula as a guide, then just add what extras I think they may need. Ex...._Cal Mag_ or some _grow_ if major yellowing occurs...I usually do not add many amendments.


Here are 4 pics of the girls and their tiny buds.


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

And it begins! Very healthly looking duck! Sat's and indie's...there outta be a song.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 9, 2010)

:watchplant:
:ciao:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 9, 2010)

:ciao: Duck...

as usual brother, looks great...rock those buckets man...got a soil , test grow running right now. will take clones soon for the next bucket run...it's all good now again bro. all good indeed...

got a Dark Kush (Blue Moon Seeds) X Gorilla Grape(OGR) grow at 5 weeks veg. indicas to the bone...

say, you ever try a reveg? soil?, buckets?...doing a couple now on two wr's. pretty cool. had a cloner mess up, so i did the reveg, then ended up saving a wr clone from the mess, thats doing great now...looks like this round will be much bigger harvest than the previous...wondered if you've tried it?...

how tall is that spacecase supposed to get? hope she don't try to make a head run on ya. lol...she into her stretch good now?...

later brother...Irish...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

The girls are starting their 4th week of 12/12 and looking great.
There are many bud sites with buds and no smell.

8ml/gal  micro
16ml/gal bloom
2ml/gal calmag


Hey *Irish* :ciao: I have done a couple of reveg with mixed results. Reveg some B/K without problem but tried a White Widow and it ended failure. Not sure on the height of SpaceCase as this in my first run with them, will need to check on Dubbs Journal


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice looking and healthy.  Will be doing a run of SpaceCase in a month or so.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

SpaceCase Day 22 of 12/12 bud shots





Thanks PotBelly, I think you will like the growth rate


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

SpaceCase Day 27 of 12/12

My nutes are now running at:

9ml/gal of micro
18ml/gal of bloom

Need to veg a shorter time or LST on the next run:holysheep:


----------



## ishnish (Feb 22, 2010)

look'n real good duck.  :aok:
my closet is about a week ahead but i may chop em down early so i can get my buckets into action...


----------



## Irish (Feb 22, 2010)

27 flower? how tall? any problems on the stretch? i love this part of this wonderful plants life cycle. looks very nice Duck.

Dank Don


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 23, 2010)

good morning PCduck, it looks to me like all is well  for the girls. they look extremely happy and well taking care of. I love the bud pics, Dons right, mj looks beautiful during the flower cycle. Keep it up man it all looks good!
:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

Dank Don they are roughly around 43" tall and bushy

They had a late stretch compared to the Bubba/Kush and Blueberry and Aurora Indica.

Thanks for stopping by *4EVR420*, *ish*, and *DD*


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

look top notch duck! what the smell like?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks *chef* so far there is little or no smell to them. Even when you rub the stalk there is none to little. Not like the Bubba/Kush that is for sure.


----------



## Irish (Feb 23, 2010)

no smell, sounds like an indoor growers dream strain.


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 27, 2010)

Lookin good duck, I should have vegged a shorter time also or worked with LST early on.


----------



## warfish (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like you are going to have some monsters there, pcduck   Very nice!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2010)

SpaceCase day 36 with no hps turned on since all my other pics have the hps turned on.

running a 9 ml/gallon micro
             18 ml/gallon bloom


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

no HPS?   you running an experiment here duck? you got two tents going?
:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2010)

no ish ...I just took the pictures with no hps turned on, I will edit that it does look sorta goofy


----------



## 420benny (Mar 2, 2010)

Howdy duck! Those pics aren't goofy at all. I like a more natural light for pics. Your flash technique needs work,lol  but they are pretty girls. Good job.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

ah...   word.
Green MoJo!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

*SpaceCase* Day 40 of 12/12

Still running 9 ml/gallon of micro and 18 ml/gallon of bloom


----------



## v35b (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking good PC...Looks like my grow is the same age as yours.

Whats with the leaves curling in pic #3? One of mine is doing the same thing.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks v35b.....I think it is from bending the stem over causing the leaf to bend towards the lights. I have noticed curling of the top leaves in some hybrids also, that once they age some it dissipates. Plus picture day is also change out day, so maybe that is causing a bit of extra curl also.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2010)

SpaceCase Day 46 of 12/12

Still running micro at 9ml/gal and bloom at 18ml/gal


They look like the pistils are changing a bit and starting to get a bit of sugar too


----------



## high before and after (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful progress so far, these buds look really tasty!


----------



## Irish (Mar 16, 2010)

hows it going Duck? i see ya working your magic bro. SC looks good so far. they have come a long way...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 21, 2010)

How about some day 52 pics?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey PcDuck...sup my friend 

Just drop by to tell ya a..

*GREEN MOJO*


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 6, 2011)

Duck you still got a grow thread!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

It's been so long ago, so what's the smoke report?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2011)

Ozzy, taste great, real orangy, hard buds, and totally unique. The girls love it


----------



## Budah420 (Feb 1, 2012)

:hubba: gorgeous plants, is there a way i can tab this so i can keep track and follow along?? and what does DWC mean? anyways i have some key lime kush seeds im gona start soon, i will keep a journal so i can get some advice from everyone :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks


You can subscribe but this grow is over and smoked and I lost the strain due to circumstances beyond my control

DWC stand for *D*eep *W*ater *C*ulture 

I am gonna be starting another grow here really soon so you are more then welcome to follow along with that grow


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 2, 2012)

I cant wait to sub in for one. Just popped 5 ksh beans


----------

